# Uber Whatsit #124



## 480sparky (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## thetrue (Nov 11, 2012)

Red bouncy ball!


----------



## jmandell (Nov 11, 2012)

Strawberry


----------



## JackandSally (Nov 11, 2012)

Oooze.   Or slime... whatever that gross stuff was my brother tortured me with when I was a kid.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 11, 2012)

Ball point (ink or paint pen)?


----------



## jfrabat (Nov 11, 2012)

pencil eraser?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## jfrabat (Nov 12, 2012)

OK, the clue is suppossed to HELP, yet I feel even MORE stumped!!!  A pink round THING?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 12, 2012)

jfrabat said:


> OK, the clue is suppossed to HELP, yet I feel even MORE stumped!!!  A pink round THING?




What _isn't _pink _isn't_ the background.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 12, 2012)

Lipstick or chap stick?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 12, 2012)

Makeup? Yogurt?


----------



## Infinite_Day (Nov 13, 2012)

A billiards ball.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 13, 2012)

Infinite_Day said:


> A billiards ball.



Way too big.  Think smaller.


----------



## deeky (Nov 13, 2012)

I'll throw a wild pitch and say a dice with a red spot rather than black.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 13, 2012)

deeky said:


> I'll throw a wild pitch and say a dice with a red spot rather than black.




Never thought of that response.  But you're on the right track!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 13, 2012)

Domino?...


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 13, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Domino?...



The Rabbit's on a roll!


----------



## ChrisedwardsHT (Nov 13, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:
			
		

> Domino?...



Or a rummicube tile.



Never mind saw your post right after I posted..... Lol


----------



## jfrabat (Nov 14, 2012)

A domino with red spots?

Never mind, just saw the answer...


----------



## snowbear (Nov 14, 2012)

jfrabat said:


> A domino with red spots?


Post #16


----------

